# software para simulacion lm327



## ketzon (Nov 22, 2010)

El problema que tengo consiste en que no encuentro algun software que me sirva para la simulacion del lm327; por consiguiente acudo al gran conocimieto de la gente que esta en este foro para que me ayuden y si es posible me den los links del software que lo tiene o solo el nombre.

Listare algunos programas que use y que no me sirvieron
miltisim, proteus, lab view.

Si tienen el software y/o los links de descarga 

Me urge simular ayuda.


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 23, 2010)

Y que queres simular? no tiene mucho para simular.


----------



## ketzon (Nov 24, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Y que queres simular? no tiene mucho para simular.




Necesito una interface para la computadora que me lea los protocolos de un auto.
 Lo primero a simular es un circuito con lm327 para conectaron a la compu que seria mi primer parte y es lo que necesito.
Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 24, 2010)

Supongo que lo que querés simular es un ELM327 (el LM327 es un viejo regulador de tensión). Si es como supongo, no hay nada con que lo puedas simular.


----------



## elbrujo (Nov 24, 2010)

Claro, a eso mismo me referia en mi post #2. Busca en el foro OBDII hilos sobre lo que buscas.


----------

